
Looking for New Content Everyday? Try Sharetivity - EmilyMartin
Sharetivity is the place to Discover, Share and Track fresh content.<p>Discover: We scan the entire web to find the latest news. All you need to do is set up alerts and we will display the latest news in an easy &amp; scrollable dashboard.<p>Share: You can select multiple items to share. You can set up groups, add fresh news to existing news. Your group can comment and discuss in a shared environment<p>Track: You can see who has viewed and read which piece of news.<p>There are other features like boards to post to your teams and bookmark news to save for later.<p>You can set up your free account at Sharetivity.com
======
EmilyMartin
[http://sharetivity.com/](http://sharetivity.com/)

